# HELP, Please. How do I save this faucet?



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

First...The head is gonna crumble.

Then....The head, is sufficiently "grabbed", will separate from the shank/shaft. SNAP!

Extractor??? In a shiiiit base metal handle.............

Watch and Learn.


ALTHOUGH I have seen stranger, Physics Defying, things occur!!!!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe try CLR or Limeaway to dissolve the mineral buildup. A lubricant probably won't work because brass doesn't rust.
Steve


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree it could be time consuming lost cause from the get-go. But hey, he wants to try something to save them.

Ever heard of using transmission fluid for freeing rusted parts? Might be better then some of the penetrators on the market and not dry out as fast. Maybe a heat gun on low setting and not scorch the finish? If I was using my impact driver, I would not hit very hard just enough to try and get the screw to start turning. Kind of play it by ear. Not saying it is *the* method to use. Just saying it has worked for me on some puny looking screws.

Just throwing out an idea since he wants to save the faucets. Myself? I would be prepared to totally replace the whole thing.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You can always replace the stems, and trim, cut the handle off, but make sure you can get the stems, which I'm sure you can.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

First, I would recomend a complete replacement.

If you are hell bent on monkeying around with that dinosaur, then try this:

pour some vinager on the screws and let it sit to help disolve some of the mineral builup, rinse and hit it with the torch. Heat with the flame far from the handle. Do not over heat the handles. You just want to get them up to about 300-400F. Spray with more PB and put a screwdriver onto the screws and tap the driver with a hammer or somthing. Now try to unscrew them. Once the handles are off, do the same heating and PB tech with the plates. PB works well if it is allowed to soke into the joint your trying to break.


----------



## spheatandair (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry I didnt reply sooner, and thanks for all the suggestions. *BUT* I have had the handles off I just cant get the beauty rings off or the faucet. That is the thing I was hoping to get the help with.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

spheatandair said:


> Sorry I didnt reply sooner, and thanks for all the suggestions. *BUT* I have had the handles off I just cant get the beauty rings off or the faucet. That is the thing I was hoping to get the help with.




WELLLLLLLL..............How are they set???? Set-Screw? Screw off (Hint-Hint.....I have seen many that are threaded to the stem)?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Are those beauty rings seale don with caulk? They look like they have some kind of sealant on them. Can you determine if they are screwed on? If they just screw on, try a pair of channel lock pliers on the ends. Or may a strap wrench if you are worried about crushing them.

If th at is sealant I am seeing in the pic, I would try to remove as much as possible.

Glad you got the handles off.

I am watching and always hoping to learn.


----------



## spheatandair (Dec 3, 2008)

I took the cold side handle off, scraped off the caulk and paint first tried a cresent because of corners on ring, its beveled tried to slip, so next tried the trusty channel locks also tried to slip, next was pipe wrench it felt like it might try to crush before it gave, so I thought I would ask here for tricks I might not know. Re read the earler thread you can see I checked for set screws none found. *But really thanks to all you people for the great attempts to help me!!*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Like I said the trim can replaced, remove them anyway you can.


----------



## donfta (Mar 14, 2008)

*faucet*

have you looked under sink to see if theres any nut holding faucet?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

donfta said:


> have you looked under sink to see if theres any nut holding faucet?


It's a tub faucet hello.................


A faucet is a device for delivering water from a plumbing system. It can consist of the following components: spout, handle(s), lift rod, cartridge, aerator, mixing chamber, and water inlets. When the handle is turned on, the valve opens and controls the water flow adjustment under any water or temperature condition. The faucet body is usually made of brass, though die-cast zinc and chrome-plated plastic are also used.

Whats your point?


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Again, use PB and heat to remove those rings. I do believe those unscrew. A strap wrench is useful for those types too.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

donfta said:


> have you looked under sink to see if theres any nut holding faucet?


The nut is trying to save them! :jester:
Do not take offense, I am really kidding. I have been known to do the same thing..in the past.

Try a heat gun to loosen the caulk without discoloring the hardware and some kind of strap wrench to unscrew them counter clockwise. May a chain wrench like used with pipe with care not to scar them. I say chain wrench because I am thinking the heat might be a little difficult with some strap wrenches.

Seems like when I removed some similiar to those, the whole stem came out with them. I have seen some that just were not salvagable. Time considered, sometimes best to buy replacements in the same style.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Make sure to use a genuine "Bob Villa" strap wrench on those beauty rings, ha ha. My mom gave me a set of plumbing tools with Villa's name on them. All a piece of junk & the strap wrench snapped the first time I used it.
Steve


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

stp57 said:


> Make sure to use a genuine "Bob Villa" strap wrench on those beauty rings, ha ha. My mom gave me a set of plumbing tools with Villa's name on them. All a piece of junk & the strap wrench snapped the first time I used it.
> Steve


Moms are so cute and they always mean well.


----------



## drive55cat (Dec 1, 2008)

The impact driver is available at auto tools parts places.


----------

